# Looking to upgrade my 06 GTO



## Swimmer25k (Jan 29, 2015)

This is my first post on this forum. I have had an 06 GTO for about 4 years. I have a Roush Mustang that lives in the garage and the GTO is a weekend driver. 

The GTO is 100% stock and I'm looking for some mild upgrades on a budget. 

Ideas that have been suggested to me that won't require a dyno tune have been a cat-back exhaust such as the Borla and Corsa set-ups, cold air (the Lingenfelter one looks nice), and a flash tuner. 

I'm looking for opinions on the three items listed above and any other ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for your help. 

Chris


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Cat back will change only the sound, this Cai too so don't waste your money. I would say do suspension first and for power do long tubes and a good dyno tune.


----------

